# 1 -> 4 solenoid locator help



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get a scematic or locator for the solenoid from hell? A mechanic said he's disconnect the infernal switch if he was sure of the location. I also saw in a thread here about a part that can cap the cable so it stays clean if it has to be reconnected for dealer maintenance. Thanks old buddies.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

spend $20 and by the CAGS eliminator. you can easily do this yourself if you can get safely under the car.

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....egory_Code=GT&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VT6001


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hell, I stock them.... 30.00 shipped! :cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Is it the same for the 05?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Is it the same for the 05?


I got one for "04-05" (and it works)... I believe they are no different.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I got one for "04-05" (and it works)... I believe they are no different.


Yep same thing and I stock them! :cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Or buy a pack of resistors at Radio Shack for $0.97, and stick one in the end of the cable. Same thing as the CAGS Eliminator for a lot less. That's what I did, (also wrapped a bit of electrical tape arounf the end to keep the resistor in and clean).

There are pics and instructions at LS1.com, or LS1V8.com or something similar.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Or it can be deleted with LS2 edit


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I have test driven 2 05 goats, and the CAGS did not even rear it's head. My 98 T/A behaved entirely different. It would catch me almost constantly. I think GM has altered it's functionality, so that the operation is less intrusive. When I get my 05, I don't think Ill even bother with disabling it, but we'll see. Driving a car daily is not at all like a test drive.


----------

